

Tags, Trends and News - neegor
http://reefeed.com

======
dang
Sockpuppet accounts and voting rings get penalized on HN and are a poor way to
promote your work here anyhow. Even if you succeed in getting on the front
page, users will probably react negatively.

To appeal to HN readers, your best bet is to do a detailed technical writeup
of what you've achieved and how. The more detail, the better. HN readers love
to look under the hood.

------
li190684
paramparam

------
cjfan
waaaaat?????)))

~~~
neegor
Keywords are extracted from each news items. This allows us not only to build
a navigation between the news, but also to form all possible trends. Including
personal ones. )))

